# Cycle Logix



## iridehard (Apr 8, 2014)

Does anyone here ride a Cycle Logix road bike? I saw one in Boise and it looked pretty nice. They seem to be very reasonably priced online, but I'm not sure. Any help would be great! Thanks.


----------



## infinitycodes (May 4, 2014)

I have two sets of their wheels and they are great. I think their main HQ is based out of Boise. I got some 50mm carbon clinchers on a recommendation from a friend and fell in love with them and just recently picked up some CLX (cycle logix) 38's as well. I was a little leary at first, but they have a 1 year warranty and have been great so far. I have raced them a few times this year and they spin up quick and hold their line well through corners. I think they are a fairly new company and are trying to get their name out there is why you can get the wheels ($999.99) and bikes so cheap right now. 

I haven't ridden a CLX bike yet, but the same friend who recommended the wheels rides their road frame w/ Di2 and he's had nothing but good things to say about it. He's a racer as well


----------

